# What £10k-£13k Big Barge?



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

My old x-trail has served it's purpose of being a workhorse during the house renovation this year but is on it's last legs after 12 years and 140k miles. I'll be replacing it in February-ish and will have a budget of £10k which I can stretch to £13k for the right car. I'll be paying cash from savings rather than financing it. To be honest I might only end up keeping it for a year then replacing it with something new so a £5k bargain might do nicely. 

I need 4+ doors, ideally 5. (EDIT: I've removed the MPG requirement) and something that will do 20+MPG combined.

I'd like something big with a few toys e.g. heated, electric, memory seats, automatic box, auto wipers & lights... I'm thinking Range Rover Sport, Jeep Grand Cherokee, E/S-Class, A8...200+BHP with a V8 would be nice but big and comfortable is the key here. It'll be doing quite a high mileage through my work and with a baby on the way and a dog it'll get a fair bit of (ab)use. 

The thought of a big one-off bill £1000-£2000 during my ownership doesn't put me off too much although I'd rather not.

Does anyone have any ideas what I should look out for or avoid? Preferably from experienced owners rather than people who had a mate who had a mate whose friend'd dog-sitter once maybe owned one.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

My Brother in Law bought a Disco 3 recently, he loves it, paid £13k for a 2.7TDV6 HSE.

Already had to have £400 spent on repairs, sensor, auto handbrake module and something else.

Possibly not all that reliable?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Hliux


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

asonda said:


> My Brother in Law bought a Disco 3 recently, he loves it, paid £13k for a 2.7TDV6 HSE.
> 
> Already had to have £400 spent on repairs, sensor, auto handbrake module and something else.
> 
> Possibly not all that reliable?


My dad's got an '07 2.7v6 HSE. That should have been on the list as an option. I'm a big fan of the Landcruiser LC-5 too.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Freelander 2 or a Disco.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

VW Touareg (or Phaeton?) perhaps - approaching bargain basement prices but a lot of metal for the money.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rs4 or 6


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Rs4 or 6


Hrmm... A nice RS6 Avant. I hadn't thought about that.

Anyone have any advice about owning an older RS6? I think I need to find some buying guides.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What about the big merc estates?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

possul said:


> What about the big merc estates?


Having had a quick look at RS6 owners forums I'm not sure I'd stretch to the alleged £10k a year ownership costs (excluding fuel). Maybe an S6/S4 or some of the bigger engined C/E class estates. Would love a C280/C300 estate with the same engine as my old SLK280!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Hrmm... A nice RS6 Avant. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> Anyone have any advice about owning an older RS6? I think I need to find some buying guides.


Its a beast, but I think you'd be looking at 20mpg - rather than +


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Hrmm... A nice RS6 Avant. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> Anyone have any advice about owning an older RS6? I think I need to find some buying guides.


Exactly what I want next

When I have enough £££ :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Liking these...

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...edmunds/604747275-23102.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...lwich/604603343-1212745.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

I didn't think franchised Audi dealers would keep stuff of this age. Not sure how many toys they have but it's tempting.

I know it's only 3 door and manual but I like it...
http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...oventry/604745078-26085.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would rather have the 3.2 petrol something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Audi...1610724?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3399ad68e4

I had a friends when he was away for a few months and it was such a good around car. Not that bad on petrol, had plenty of go and I know it didn't cost him a lot in repairs after 100k.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Liking these...
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...edmunds/604747275-23102.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_
> 
> ...


Nice cars but not quite the Barge you implied you wanted in the first instance though?

I only say because you could end up getting carried away and end up with something you didn't want and end up resenting because it isn't suitable for what you want it for?


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

How about a Subaru Legacy 3.0r spec B both saloon and estate out there, they have all the toys, shift and are bomb proof.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Hrmm... A nice RS6 Avant. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> Anyone have any advice about owning an older RS6? I think I need to find some buying guides.


The older ones, with the biturbo V8 are renown for problems with the self levelling suspension, most owners replace with coilovers for a couple of grand. And then there is the gearbox, which seem to be a BIG headache and v. costly to replace as they are supposedly sealed units. 
As you might have guessed, I was looking to get a 2004 saloon, and could probably afford to buy one, but the possibility of several thousand more on repairs is more than I (may bank balance) could take!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Phaeton. Some bargains out there


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hliux


I`ll go along with that choice :thumb:
But theres a nice 07 18k BMW 335d saloon for £14k on ebay


----------



## E110at (Jan 19, 2014)

BMW e61 535d and get it mapped awesome bit of kit


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

How about one of these http://auto100.co.uk/vehicle/volvo-xc90-3-2-se-sport-geartronic-4wd-extremely-rare-example/

Darren


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

730d!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My Brother has an 'O4 E320 CDI. loads of space, and plenty of shove. Nice amount of kit in Avantgarde spec also.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chrysler 300c


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

7 series so much car for the money especially if you go for the big engine no one wants
http://www.sterlingperformance.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-7-series-hayes-201412019358248


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/model/superb?logcode=p


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...e-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/model/superb?logcode=p


Is something wrong with Autotrader?

Every link in the last few days hasn't worked.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Is something wrong with Autotrader?
> 
> Every link in the last few days hasn't worked.


I clicked on it and thought exactly the same, what a pile of


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Test

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...pe/featured-listing/dealer-id/122905/usedcars

EDIT...

Yep it redirects to an affiliate kind of link..

Try something else:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201409187507253/


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

There we go, that second link works, need to remove everything after the long ID number near the beginning of the URL...

seems to work then.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The Mrs wants a RR HSE/Vogue apparently. 

Plenty time to decide, research and keep an eye out. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Audi S6 V10 de-badged, understated beast (more discrete than rs version)


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Phaeton 4.2 V8, 21mpg combined, Continental GT chassis. I dont think you could do better for 7K

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201405244471534/sort/pricedesc/postcode/e61es/radius/1500/onesearchad/used%2Cnearlynew%2Cnew/model/phaeton/make/volkswagen/advert-type/ymal/dealer-id/640529/usedcars?logcode=flp


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Phaeton seems a good buy though I'd still be going towards a V8 7 series personally.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about something like this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Jagu...0830040?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a47a82bd8

Choice if v6 petrol which isn't bad on fuel, a diesel or a v8

Or this would be my next choice, but possibly in v8 tdi format

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-AUDI...7109028?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3cec9338a4


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> How about something like this ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Jagu...0830040?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a47a82bd8
> 
> ...


Love the A8, looks a right piece of kit. Also the 7 series BMW looks like a lot of car for the money.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Mercedes S class.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Becoming less bothered about MPG and more interested in something with 5 doors.

Top of the list seems to be Range Rover, Range Rover Sport, RX400H, ML...

I like the thought of a nice high spec a6 like this http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201410298593877/ but the Mrs isn't so keen.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Davemm said:


> 7 series so much car for the money especially if you go for the big engine no one wants
> http://www.sterlingperformance.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-7-series-hayes-201412019358248


Now that is one class motor ! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Now that is one class motor ! :thumb::thumb:


I agree! :thumb:

Those Comfort seats are among the very best you'll find - heated & vented too [only thing missing is the massage function].


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Vauxhall Nova?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Davemm said:


> 7 series so much car for the money especially if you go for the big engine no one wants
> http://www.sterlingperformance.co.uk/used-cars/bmw-7-series-hayes-201412019358248


**** me. That's why I started this thread. That is a phenomenal car for £12k. I could live with that.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

7 Series are great cars, ugly yes but brilliant cars.


----------



## DMERRIT99 (Oct 25, 2014)

I would go with the Lexus RX400h, pleanty of tech, not much to go wrong if it comes with full dealer history and hybrid health check and a pleasure to drive on long motorway trips.:car:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Well... Special thanks have to go to DaveMM. BMW 730Ld is now top of the list of potential purchases.

Same MPG as my current X-trail, extremely comfortable, very luxurious, lots of room and mega spec. A few examples around the £10k mark with a decent options, sub 60k miles and under 8 years old. It shows that there's a few for sale with 200k+ miles. It should also be fairly reliable according to the reports I've read. 

I personally think it's more sensible than a RR/RRS. No room for the dog but we've got a C-Class estate for the rare occasions we take him out. I've just got to convince the Mrs and keep an eye out for a decent example.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't get hung up on the L models, plenty of room in the standard wheelbase models.

Try to get one with comfort seats, and double check they have heated seats..many don't for some weird reason.

They (730d) will average a real world 30-35mpg all day long even when driven fairly hard.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Porsche cayenne?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd still have an xj over the bmw


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

Subaru Legacy/Outback 3.0/3.0r/3.6


----------

